# Trackmania 2 Canyon ist da!



## Mr.Nebrot (14. September 2011)

hello.... alle, ihr da!
seit heute kann man sich auf www.Trackmania.com Trackmania 2 Canyon für schmales Geld anschaffen. Und auch direkt (nach dem download) zocken. Den Key gibts sofort nach zahlung per E-mail.

Also ich spiels seit 2 Stunden und find es Sau-Hammer GOIL!!! Das Driften bockt wie HÖLLE!


gehört das Thema hier rein?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. September 2011)

Bisschen mehr infos wären nicht schlecht...


----------



## kress (14. September 2011)

Hm, ich mag das Handling vom neuen Auto nicht.
Die Strecken sind auch nicht so interessant wie bei TM Nations Forever.
Die Grafik ist schon sehr schwach, es ist sehr kantig, meine gtx570 schafft es nicht mal über 60fps, der vram ist voll.


----------



## Earisu (14. September 2011)

Spiel es schon seit der Beta aber habs inzwischen schon wieder fast aufgegeben Rank technisch zumindest da die schon wieder anfangen zu cheaten/boosten....


----------



## Sand0r (14. September 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Hm, ich mag das Handling vom neuen Auto nicht.
> Die Strecken sind auch nicht so interessant wie bei TM Nations Forever.
> Die Grafik ist schon sehr schwach, es ist sehr kantig, meine gtx570 schafft es nicht mal über 60fps, der vram ist voll.



Naja was erwartest du von einem aktuellen Spiel? Ist doch gut wenn die aktuelle Technik auf vollen Details ausgereizt wird. Gespielt hab ichs zwar noch nicht aber die Grafik sah ansich doch nicht schlecht aus mMn. Zum Thema Vram: Bei ARMA 2 ist der Vram der GTX 570 auch voll, und das Spiel ist schon etwas älter. Was sind denn deine Minimum  FPs und in welcher Auflößung spielst du?


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (14. September 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Bisschen mehr infos wären nicht schlecht...


ja sry. aber der rest steht auf der Seite von Trackmania. 

Also ich hab kein AA mit meiner HD5870, auch wenn ich es im CCC anmache. 

Aber dafür läufts mit 60 - 90fps
Auflösung: 1920 x 1080.


----------



## Astimon (14. September 2011)

Kein AA, kein Kauf.

Ist mit AMD/ATI Karten wirklich kein AA möglich?

Gibt es eine Demo von dem Spiel?


----------



## Elberfelder (14. September 2011)

jau danke für die info !!! hatte ich schon völlig vergessen , habs gerade gekauft und macht super laune ......dankeschön


----------



## Puffer (14. September 2011)

Astimon schrieb:


> Kein AA, kein Kauf.
> 
> Ist mit AMD/ATI Karten wirklich kein AA möglich?
> 
> Gibt es eine Demo von dem Spiel?


 
Sicher geht AA, egal auf welcher Karte. Ob es noch ne Demo geben wird, weiß ich leider nicht, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## kress (14. September 2011)

In den Optionen kannst du FXAA auswählen.

Ich spiele auf 1680x1050 und es sieht wirklich nicht so gut aus, vor allem da es die Grafikkarte fast voll auslastet.
MMn sah TMNF viel besser aus.

Ich denke nicht, dass ich noch Gefallen an dem Spiel finden kann, ich bleib lieber bei NF.


----------



## Sand0r (14. September 2011)

Hmm, das wundert mich aber das es bei der Auflößung Probleme macht. Wenn du sagst das es unter 60 FPS läuft, wie weit geht es denn runter? Vielleicht limitiert ja auch dein Prozessor...

Hoffentlich macht PCGH ein Bench von dem Game!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. September 2011)

Earisu schrieb:


> Spiel es schon seit der Beta aber habs inzwischen schon wieder fast aufgegeben Rank technisch zumindest da die schon wieder anfangen zu cheaten/boosten....


 Was meinst du mit cheaten/boosten?


----------



## neo9903 (14. September 2011)

Bezüglich AA auf AMD Karten:
Shader auf Fast oder Very Fast stellen, dann sind Modis bis 8x möglich.


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2011)

Mr.Nebrot schrieb:


> ja sry. aber der rest steht auf der Seite von Trackmania.


 najo, das is aber nich user news konform  "für schmales geld"... isses denn so schwer den preis direkt hinzuschreiben? für aussenstehende wärs vllt auch intressant überhaupt erstmal zu erfahren, was das überhaupt ist. also ne kleine beschreibung von trackmania rein und im speziellen, was jetzt bei canyon neu/besser is. sowas hätte ich mir gewünscht. ganz geil wären natürlich noch paar bilder un vllt nen video gewesen. die usernews soll informieren, und keinen link zum selber infos zusammenstellen bieten 

ich bin zum bsp zu faul, noch zig links anzuklicken, um das zu erfahren, was die news mir zuschanzen sollte. ich mags nich, links anzuklicken ^^ und themenfremde, die trackmania garnich kennen, aber vllt mal intressiert schnuppern wollen, werden sicherlich von dieser news nich grade begeister fürs spiel


----------



## marvelmaster (14. September 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist schon sehr schwach, es ist sehr kantig, meine gtx570 schafft [/PHP]es nicht mal über 60fps, der vram ist voll.



WTF?

Alle Rennspiele die ich kenne können sich ma ne Scheibe von TM2 abschneiden 1A Reflektionen; HDR Effekte und volumetrische Wolken, sehr hoch aufgelöste Schatten + Blur


----------



## kress (14. September 2011)

Ok, hab mal ein wenig mit den Settings gespielt.

Bloom sollte man ausschalten, Motion Blur ein.
Dann sieht das Bild ordentlich aus und man hat knapp doppelt soviel fps.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. September 2011)

Kein Freeware?


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Freeware?



Die vollversion wie United Forever war auch keine Freeware, also nein


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Die vollversion wie United Forever war auch keine Freeware, also nein


TM 1 und TM:Sunrise genau so wenig und TM:Nations ist im Grunde nur die sehr groß geratene Demo zu  United Forever.
Auf eine kleine Demo für TM:2 würde ich mich trotzdem freuen. Ich hab Teil 1 und Sunrise geliebt, bei United aber ausgesetzt, da kommt ein neuer Teil gerade recht.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2011)

Ist sogut wie gekauft


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (14. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> najo, das is aber nich user news konform  "für schmales geld"... isses denn so schwer den preis direkt hinzuschreiben? für aussenstehende wärs vllt auch intressant überhaupt erstmal zu erfahren, was das überhaupt ist. also ne kleine beschreibung von trackmania rein und im speziellen, was jetzt bei canyon neu/besser is. sowas hätte ich mir gewünscht. ganz geil wären natürlich noch paar bilder un vllt nen video gewesen. die usernews soll informieren, und keinen link zum selber infos zusammenstellen bieten
> 
> ich bin zum bsp zu faul, noch zig links anzuklicken, um das zu erfahren, was die news mir zuschanzen sollte. ich mags nich, links anzuklicken ^^ und themenfremde, die trackmania garnich kennen, aber vllt mal intressiert schnuppern wollen, werden sicherlich von dieser news nich grade begeister fürs spiel



Ok, jo, stimmt. haste recht! Ich lass mir das nächste mal (wenn es das überhaupt nochmal gibt) etwas mehr zeit.


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sogut wie gekauft



Dachte ich mir auch gerade


----------



## ponygsi (14. September 2011)

was ihr alle meckert...... ich find es is nur ein gut gemachtes remake des ersten teils....cheater....so what,  sind die nich überall?? wenn man ruhe will spielt man auf privaten servern....

Egal, habs trotdem  grad gekauft..... mir gefällt es....


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

ponygsi schrieb:
			
		

> was ihr alle meckert...... ich find es is nur ein gut gemachtes remake des ersten teils....cheater....so what,  sind die nich überall?? wenn man ruhe will spielt man auf privaten servern....
> 
> Egal, habs trotdem  grad gekauft..... mir gefällt es....



Mir gefällts auch…


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. September 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ist sogut wie gekauft


 
was lacostet das spiel denn überhaupt?


----------



## Notafreak (14. September 2011)

Weisn nicht ob ich Dirt 3 verwöhnt bin, aber mir taugts grad garnicht .
Gekauft vorn Fernseher gesetzt  juhu Trackmania mit Supergrafik ..  so wies damals zu 8800gts zeiten war.
Nix da..  verpixelte Schatten, komisches AA, vie Unschärfe  meine nublige gtx 460 juckts nichtmal auf max und full HD  iwo bei 60 bis 150 fps.
Ich mein klar spielen wegen Spaß und schirch isses ja auch ned aber  .. .. . 


Was meint ihr?


(bzw wie kann ich AA forcieren? mit NV anwendung erweitern rennts mal ned.)

mfg


edit: 20€ kostets, geht paypal und paysafecard ect ^^



edit2:

nja ok, das waren die langweiligen stecken, jetzt mit licht und engen tunneln schon nice.
Hab neben den Grafikeinstellungen noch die Fahrzeugeinstellungen vergessen ^^ die peppens etwas auf
eckige schatten, sprite pflanzen in 2m nähe trübens halt leider


----------



## MARIIIO (14. September 2011)

Man kann sogar per Lastschriftverfahren bezahlen!


----------



## Liza (15. September 2011)

Ich habs mir auch gerade gekauft und geladen, aber die Installation hängt immer beim Entpacken der TMCanyon_HD.zip. werds wohl nochmal laden müssen. Na dann auf....

Muss aber sagen fand die Videos schon toll, vorallem der erste Teil gefiel mir schon gut. Denke der 2te teil wird im laufe der Zeit durch neue Strecken Mod's ect immer besser werden. Freue mich drauf!


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2011)

Gibts irgendwo ne demo?


----------



## ponygsi (15. September 2011)

nein, eine Demo gibt es nicht


----------



## Liza (15. September 2011)

Also ich finds klasse, Grafik ist toll und es läuft super flüssig. Man kommt gut rein wer den Vorgänger bereits gespielt hat. Das Fahrverhalten fühlt sich hier genauso gut an wie beim ersten Teil. Guter Nachfolger in meinen Augen, denn an dem erstklassigen Prinzip hat sich nichts geändert. Auch auf den Servern das Menü ect, alles wie gehabt. So weiß man was man wie wo machen muss als alter Nation/United Fahrer. 
20 Euro für das Spiel lohnen sich auf jeden Fall. Mit dem Spiel kann man locker Stunde um Stunde verbringen ohne das einem langweilig wird. Gerade auch durch den Streckeneditor, der einem so endlose Vielfalt bietet in Sachen Maps/Karten.

Kann hier einige nicht verstehen, die meinen die Grafik ist Mist, das es in dem Game nicht auf absolutes Highend ankommt sollte jedem klar sein. Man darf auch nicht die Anzahl der Spieler auf dem Server vergessen, das muss auch alles noch flüssig laufen können. Finde aber dennoch das das Spiel sich optisch auf keinen Fall verstecken brauch.

Wünsche alle viel Spaß mit dem neuen TrackMania 2


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. September 2011)

*Hurra*! Der neueste Arcade-Raser-Bastelbaukasten ist da!
Na denn, viel Spaß beim basteln und rumrasen, Trackmaniacs 
Ich bleibe in meiner WORLD (http://world.needforspeed.com/home?lang=de), warte dort auf rFactor 2 (rFactor 2 Sim Racing game : coming soon to rFactor Central)


----------



## der-sack88 (15. September 2011)

Ich kanns ja schon seit Anfang August spielen und muss sagen, dass es mittlerweile ein komplett anderes Spiel geworden ist.
In der Beta kannte man am Anfang noch jeden, die Maps waren gut, man konnte im Prinzip auf jeden Server und es hat Bock gemacht. Mittlerweile ist es anders. Es gibt kaum noch ordentliche Server, die meisten sind nur lol-, short- oder full-speed-Müll. Rounds wird generell nicht gefahren (sehr schade!) und wenn man richtige Maps will muss man sich nen eigenen Server aufmachen. Das habe ich aus TMUF nicht so schlimm in Erinnerung, ist das evtl. der Einfluss der Nations-Fahrer?
Dafür ist die Grafik erheblich besser geworden, ist mittlerweile eines der schönsten Rennspiele. Dazu läufts genau so flüssig wie TMUF, obwohl es deutlich besser aussieht.
Die Fahrphysik an sich macht einfach Spaß, in etwa so viel wie Snow (zumindest mir). Auch wenns total anders ist. Auf jeden Fall eins meiner Lieblings-Envis.
Aber der Kram, den die mit der finalen Version integriert haben geht mir auf die Nüsse. Ich will fahren, ManiaHome brauch ich nicht. Is mir zu viel Facebook.


----------



## marvelmaster (15. September 2011)

So ma zur Grafik.. hab man Vid gemacht.. HD!
Sieht TM bei euch nich so aus?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0TMTU67HbQ





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0TMTU67HbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. September 2011)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Sieht TM bei euch nich so aus?


 Hm  liegt es daran, dass Du in dem Video recht zügig unterwegs bist, oder sind die Texturen (teilweise) wirklich so _matschig_?


----------



## marvelmaster (20. September 2011)

Die Texturen aufm auto sin gut straße un strecke sin guter durchschnitt und dirt abseits der strecke is schon bisl besser und felsen inner ferne sehen gut aus wenn man nich zu nah ranfährt^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. September 2011)

Sollte das hier nicht zum Trackmania 2-Sammelthread umgebaut werden?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (21. September 2011)

Jau, wäre gut, wenn hier ein Sammelthread entstehen würde. Bin grad am bezahlen. Hol's mir jetzt auch. 

EDIT: UI, habe gerade auf Paypal Bezahlart geklickt und werde nun auf die französiche Registrationsseite von Paypal geschickt. Was ist denn da los? Ich kann nicht mal Französich. 
(Hab bestimmt irgendein Häckchen falsch *nachguck*)

EDIT 2: Lol, ging auch so. Einfach den oberen Link geklickt und auf französisch bezahlt. Hab mal vor 15 Jahren für französisch bezahlt, aber das wäre jetzt eine andere Geschichte 

Bin laden 



Sand0r schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht PCGH ein Bench von dem Game!



Also ich schaff nur 19 FPS bei voller Auflösung (3840x1024; Nvidia Surround) und allen Details auf Anschlag.
(i7-920; 2xGTX260 SLI; 8GiB Ram)



> Alle Rennspiele die ich kenne können sich ma ne Scheibe von TM2  abschneiden 1A Reflektionen; HDR Effekte und *volumetrische Wolken*, sehr  hoch aufgelöste Schatten + Blur



Besonders die Wolken sind ja genial gemacht!!!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. September 2011)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht PCGH ein Bench von dem Game!


 I7-2600k mit Turbo auf 4,5 Ghz, GTX580 nicht übertaktet. Interner Benchmark

Test mit Konfiguration: SehrSchnell
Ergebnis: 393 fps (Bench_VeryFast.txt)
WARNUNG: Texturfilterung von Treiber aktiviert!

Test mit Konfiguration: Schnell
Ergebnis: 207 fps (Bench_Fast.txt)
WARNUNG: Texturfilterung von Treiber aktiviert!

Test mit Konfiguration: Gut
Ergebnis: 134 fps (Bench_Nice.txt)
WARNUNG: Texturfilterung von Treiber aktiviert!

Test mit Konfiguration: SehrGut
Ergebnis: 64.9 fps (Bench_VeryNice.txt)
WARNUNG: Texturfilterung von Treiber aktiviert!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (21. September 2011)

> Die Texturen aufm auto sin gut straße un strecke sin guter durchschnitt  und dirt abseits der strecke is schon bisl besser und felsen inner ferne  sehen gut aus wenn man nich zu nah ranfährt^^


Wie, sicher? Nicht ausversehen die Grafik runtergestellt? Wie weit fährst du denn ran an die Felsen?  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hier gibt's noch ein paar Pics, falls jemand Interesse hat)​


----------



## Hellbringer (21. September 2011)

Hallo und guten Tag, ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr mir sagen könnt wie ich bei Trackmainia mit PAYSAFE zahlen kann? Also wie Paysafe funktioniert ist mir klar, aber beim Shop auf der Trackmainia Seite kann ich den Paysafecode nicht eintippen? Wie, Wo und überhaupt funkioniert das bei TM?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (3. Oktober 2011)

Servus,



> Wie, Wo und überhaupt funkioniert das bei TM?


Sorry, ich hab's mit Paypal gekauft. Da muss man sich auch ungewöhnlicherweise auf Französisch einloggen, aber es hat funktioniert.

hab jetzt bei den Strecken mit der weissen Flagge (sehr leicht) alle auf Gold und der den gelben (glaub, gelb war's) Flaggen (Strecken) fehlen noch zwei Strecken.

Was mir bis jetzt extrem auffällt: Es fehlen die Stunt Strecken und sowas wie Looping ist mir auch noch nicht begegnet. Ein paar spektakuläre Strecken sind ja dabei, aber wenn man es mit Trackmania NF vergleicht, fehlen da von der Masse her einige Spassstrecken.

Kommen die "Stunt-Strecken" in den höheren Schwierigkeitsstufen noch oder erst bei zukünftigen Downloads?


----------



## kress (3. Oktober 2011)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Was mir bis jetzt extrem auffällt: Es fehlen die Stunt Strecken und sowas wie Looping ist mir auch noch nicht begegnet. Ein paar spektakuläre Strecken sind ja dabei, aber wenn man es mit Trackmania NF vergleicht, fehlen da von der Masse her einige Spassstrecken.
> 
> Kommen die "Stunt-Strecken" in den höheren Schwierigkeitsstufen noch oder erst bei zukünftigen Downloads?


 
Sei froh das es kaum Loopings gibt.
Fahr mal eine der roten Strecken, da ist eine mit einem Looping. 
Nur nicht verzweifeln an dem.^^


----------

